# cargo village at Dubai airport - emirates skycargo



## bilberryhill (Sep 23, 2009)

Has anyone had any experience of sending stuff via emirates skycargo and collecting it at the Cargo Village by the airport?

I am sending some stuff over on a flight a day or two before I fly out and then plan to pick it up when I arrive.

I am trying to find out:

How long does it take to get it cleared through customs there? how much it costs at cargo village? (i know the sending cost) and what I will need to present to pick it up (i'm thinking passport and employment visa?)

Thanks if you can help me?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Passport is all you need, but yes there'll be a few fees (there always is), it's quite a painless task, just be prepared to wait (a lot) reckon on a 4 hour trip....


----------



## bilberryhill (Sep 23, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Passport is all you need, but yes there'll be a few fees (there always is), it's quite a painless task, just be prepared to wait (a lot) reckon on a 4 hour trip....


Thanks Andy, I arrive early am so i'm thinking i'll go to my apartment, settle in a bit and then go back later in the day to the cargo village to collect my stuff. Don't suppose you know their opening hours and if they'd be any different during ramadan? can't find that info anywhere on the net!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm guessing get there early, say 8am. I went a few years back mid afternoon and it was hectic!


----------

